# new tank



## papap (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm getting ready to move in to my new house. I have a 40 gallon saltwater tank now. My wife works at a glass shop and the owner offered to build me a new tank for free. Well not free, I have to build him a cabinet for his. He will make it out of 1/2" glass. I want it 48x24x24. My question is should he drill the overflow holes in the bottom or the back of the tank????????


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

depending on what kind of overflow you go with will decide where the holes should be. if the overflows like a reg. reef ready tank then it will be the bottom, if its a box or coast to coast it will be the back wall.


----------



## papap (Aug 3, 2008)

not sure what type of overflow to use. i have one of the CPR that hang on the back of my tank now. I want to get away from this system. If anyone has any idea or pictures of how I should do this let me know. Thanks


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i personally used www.glass-holes.com and i am very happy with it. there are DIY overflows which could work too. i agree that the hang on overflows arnt the best.


----------

